# Sinfoni Desiderio



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

You dont see this on Ebay often if ever, not mine BTW.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sinfoni-La...058389?hash=item285d7b5fd5:g:ufsAAOSw48dbJHeT

Thats one hell of a shipping price


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Wow!!!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

It's got a couple bids on it already... I wonder if they noticed the $3500 shipping fee.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

That ain't no tube Mac


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

Three hours left, at over $7000 including shipping currently


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Isn’t that more than retail? 

Or is this one of those “If you have to ask then you can’t afford it” type of things?


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

I’d love to have it but it’s one of those if I can my see it first I’ll pass kinda things.


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

TomT said:


> Isn’t that more than retail?
> 
> Or is this one of those “If you have to ask then you can’t afford it” type of things?


depends on where you retail it, in japan its $18,000 some crazy import price.

Retail is $11,000


----------

